# Salt Fork Reports?



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Anybody been fishing? Any ice by the dam? Might be out weds., don't know whether to vibe for eyes or stick to the rivers. Would love to hit the "Fork" once more this year- Anyone????


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

Are you heading to Salt Fork today? I'm not particularly excited about standing in the rain, but I am free all day. I'm thinking about heading out today, but I'm not sure where.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Salt Fork is not iced over yet and it's real low. This year they got the water down 3'-4'.at least At thanksgiving week I was out a couple times and picked up some nice Saugeye. Trouble is, this time of year trying to use a boat can get you in trouble. The boat ramp gets iced up or floating ice can blow in and block the boat launch, tear up your prop with the water low out where no one can reach you. I sure hope Salt Fork get's good ice this year. I know a few places not far off bankline i'd like to put up a shanty.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

As far as I know,if you try to Ice fish on Salt Fork the rangers will run you off of it.I have seen it happen several times. I was ice fishing around the poles in the marina last year and they stopped to make sure I wasnt out on the ice. At that time the ice was a good 8in.thick too.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Tim, Is there a law anywhere that states ice fishing is prohibited at Salt Fork State Park? I've never seen any signs anywhere stating that.
Just curious as to why they run people off.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

The times I have seen them do it, they always say the ice is not safe. Last year that is what they told me when I was fishing on the docks thru the ice and it was every bit of 8-9in. thick. As far as I know there is no law in place that says you cant ice fish there and there are people that do it.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I have icefished Saltfork many times with no problems but that was a couple years ago.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

It may be the end of the line for boat fishing at SF for this year we were out on Sat. and had to bust through 1/2 inch ice to get out from the ramp, cabin bay also was ice over about half as well


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Anybody know if Salt Fork has ice around the cabin bay area? Don't want to drive over if I can't drag my boat in the water.(or skim ice!) Is the main lake iced over? The eye should be hungry! Ice Reports?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

A guy I work with told me he saw 3 boats down in the dam area yesterday and there wasnt much ice to be seen.


----------



## Eye'Eye'Captain (Apr 7, 2006)

Two years ago I went Ice fishing on Saltfork at the North Salem ramp with my dad. Never had any problem getting run off. In fact there were three other parties fishing there at the same time. I walked straight out the ramp and straight across the lake to the opposite shoreline where I know some good structure. My dad stayed within 100 feet of the ramp with binocs and a longggg rope. I made myself go there, cautiously prodding every step with a Ice chisel/walking stick, but knowing that if I didn't have the KAHONAS for this I would never make it five miles out on Erie on a four wheeler. There were a few loud creaks but I made it back safe. If I remember right that was on 6" of ice.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Could anyone share a report on wether the lake is open or iced over please. I would like to fish the cabin bay area Friday or Saturday by boat if possible.
Thanks for any info...


----------

